# εκπίπτουν και εκπίπτονται



## nickel (Jun 9, 2009)

Με το που έγραψα τον τίτλο, ο ορθογραφικός διορθωτής μου υπογράμμισε το «εκπίπτονται», που σημαίνει ότι η Neurolingo δεν αναγνωρίζει μεσοπαθητική φωνή για το ρήμα _εκπίπτω_, όπως άλλωστε δεν δέχεται και για το _πέφτω_.

Διαβάζω στο _Εγκόλπιο της ορθής γραφής _(Δ. Ν. Μαρωνίτη, _Ταχυδρόμος_, 1998):

Το ρήμα _εκπίπτω_ είναι αμετάβατο· αποτελεί λάθος η χρήση του ως μεταβατικού ρήματος. Γράφουμε και λέμε:

_εκπίπτει το ποσό των τριακοσίων χιλιάδων από τη φορολογία_ - όχι: _δικαιούται ο φορολογούμενος να εκπέσει το ποσό των τριακοσίων χιλιάδων από το προσεχές έτος_
_θα εκπέσει ο φόρος ακίνητης περιουσίας_ - όχι: _οι φορολογούμενοι δικαιούνται να εκπέσουν τον φόρο ακινήτου περιουσίας από το προσεχές έτος_.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Το _εκπίπτω_ ως αμετάβατο ρήμα, δεν τρέπεται σε μέσο ή παθητικό ρήμα. Γράφουμε:
_το ποσό εκπίπτει _- όχι: _εκπίπτεται_· _ο φόρος εισοδήματος συγγραφικών δικαιωμάτων εκπίπτει_ - όχι: _εκπίπτεται_.​

Το _πίπτω_ (_όπου δεν πίπτει λόγος, πίπτει ράβδος_), τα πιο γνωστά παράγωγά του (π.χ. _εμπίπτω, καταπίπτω, μεταπίπτω, συμπίπτω_) αλλά και το _πέφτω_ δεν είναι μεταβατικά ρήματα και δεν έχουν μεσοπαθητική φωνή. Λέμε: _δεν εμπίπτει στις διατάξεις του νόμου. Η εγγύηση καταπίπτει / κατέπεσε._

Ωστόσο, οι γλωσσικές ανάγκες της πιάτσας έχουν μπερδέψει τα πράγματα. Υπάρχουν 3.000 _εκπίπτονται_ ή _εκπίπτεται_ στο διαδίκτυο.

Ακόμα πιο σημαντικό: Το «εκπίπτεται» υπάρχει σε 264 άρθρα νομοθετημάτων και το «εκπίπτονται» σε 192. Από παλιά. Π.χ. στο άρθρο 99/06.12.1949 του Αγροτικού Κώδικα γράφει:
Εκ του αθροίσματος της κατά το άρθρ. 103 του παρόντος αποζημιώσεως και των τόκων εκπίπτεται κατά σειράν πρώτον η […] καθορισθείσα αποζημίωσις χρήσεως 

Στο ΛΝΕΓ (Β΄ 2006) μας περιμένει και μια έκπληξη, το παρακάτω σημείωμα στο λήμμα _εκπίπτω_:
*εκπίπτω ή εκπίπτομαι;* Επειδή η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται πολύ σε σχέση με τον φόρο εισοδήματος και την εφορία εν γένει, αξίζει να σημειωθούν τα εξής. Το _εκπίπτω_, αρχαία λέξη, χρησιμοποιήθηκε —όπως και στην αρχαία— ως μεταβατικό ρήμα με νέα σημασία, αυτή τού «υποτιμώ, κατεβάζω, αφαιρώ». Με αυτή τη σημασία σχημάτισε (όπως το _αφαιρώ_) και παθητικό τύπο εκπίπτομαι = αφαιρούμαι. Άρα, όχι μόνο δεν είναι λάθος να λέμε «Εκπίπτεται το ποσό των 100.000 δρχ. κατά συντηρούμενο άτομο», αλλά είναι και το σωστό. Άρα: _Η εφορία εκπίπτει τα ποσά για ασφάλιση και σπουδές των τέκνων — Τα ποσά για ασφάλιση … εκπίπτονται από την εφορία._​Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει το παραπάνω σχόλιο στη νέα έκδοση, ωστόσο τα παραδείγματα παραμένουν περιγραφικά και όχι ρυθμιστικά: _τα έξοδα ενδύσεως εκπίπτουν του φόρου_ | _οι τόκοι των στεγαστικών δανείων εκπίπτονται από το εισόδημα_ (και στο Σχολικό: _τα έξοδα ενδύσεως εκπίπτουν_).

Στο ΛΚΝ, δεν γίνονται τέτοιες συστάσεις και τα παραδείγματα τονίζουν τη χρήση της πρόθεσης _από_ αντί για τη γενική πτώση: (για χρηματικά ποσά) αφαιρούμαι από το τελικό ποσό ενός λογαριασμού: _Από το ολικό χρέος εκπίπτει ποσοστό 8%. Οι δαπάνες για ιατρική περίθαλψη εκπίπτουν από το συνολικό ετήσιο εισόδημα και δε φορολογούνται._

Η προσωπική μου ματιά: το _πίπτω_ είναι αμετάβατο, το ίδιο και το _εκπίπτω_. Η αρχαία χρήση δεν επηρέασε κανέναν, ούτε και η λαϊκή τού «πέφτω» (ΛΚΝ: πληρώνω: _Πέσε πρώτα το παραδάκι και ύστερα θα πάρεις το εμπόρευμα_). Ούτε και μεταφράσεις από αγγλικά με κάποιο _deduct_. Οι ανάγκες των ελληνικών διατυπώσεων έχουν διαμορφώσει το σημερινό χάος — όπως σε διατυπώσεις του είδους «διέρρευσαν την πληροφορία», «να επικοινωνήσουμε το μήνυμα», «εκμεταλλευτές και εκμεταλλευόμενοι», «διαπραγματευόμενες μετοχές». Με φιλοσοφία Μάο («αφήστε όλα τα λουλούδια να ανθίσουν») και Χότζα («κι εσύ έχεις δίκιο») σκέφτομαι ότι μπορούμε να αφήσουμε ελεύθερο και χωρίς αφορισμούς το πεδίο δράσης, δηλαδή ούτε μόνο «οι δαπάνες εκπίπτουν» ούτε μόνο «εσύ εκπίπτεις τις δαπάνες και οι δαπάνες εκπίπτονται», αλλά και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα (όπως συμβαίνει με το «διαρρέω» — μας αρέσει, δεν μας αρέσει), π.χ.

_Ποιες δαπάνες εκπίπτουν από τη φορολογία εισοδήματος
μπορείτε να εκπέσετε από το εισόδημα τη δαπάνη του ενοικίου
Έχετε το δικαίωμα να εκπίπτετε κάθε χρόνο και τις αποσβέσεις του κτιρίου
ο κατάλογος με τις δαπάνες που θα εκπίπτονται από το εισόδημα_
_εκπίπτουσες δαπάνες_ (ελάχιστα ευρήματα)
_εκπιπτόμενες δαπάνες_ (πάμπολλα ευρήματα)

Όπως συμβαίνει σε αυτά τα «γενναιόδωρα» κείμενα, που φιλοξενούν και _εκπίπτουν_ και _εκπίπτονται_. Δεν πρόκειται για έκπτωση της γλώσσας. Τις δυνατότητές της δοκιμάζει.

Με τον αόριστο τι να κάνουμε;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2009)

Κατ' αρχάς, θαυμάστε το υπέροχο Πρωίας (1933):
*εκπίπτω* και _*ξεπέφτω*_ (ρ.), αόριστ. *εξέπεσα* και *ξέπεσα*, μετοχ. παθ. παρακ. *εκπεπτωκώς* και *ξεπεσμένος·* (ως αμετάβ.) [...] || επί εμπορευμάτων, αποβάλλω μέρος της αγοραίας μου τιμής, υποτιμώμαι: «οι καφέδες / τα σιτηρά / τα σταφύλια εξέπεσαν» || (ως μεταβ.) υποβιβάζω την τιμή πράγματός τινος, υποτιμώ ή κάμνω έκπτωσιν: «ξέπεσα όλα μου τα εμπορεύματα», «μου ξέπεσε 1000 δραχ. από το λογαριασμό». Εκ της μεταβ. σημασίας προήλθεν ο παθητικός τύπος: *εκπίπτομαι*, υποτιμώμαι: «εκ του ολικού χρέους εκπίπτεται ποσόν 8%» || [...]

Προσέξτε τη σιγουριά με την οποία το Πρωίας, 65 ολόκληρα χρόνια πριν από το ΛΚΝ, δίνει ακριβώς το ίδιο παράδειγμα (με το 8%!) χρησιμοποιώντας το _εκπίπτομαι_, το οποίο το ΛΚΝ σε μια κρίση συντηρισμού το κάνει _εκπίπτει_. Προσέξτε τα μεγαλειώδη παραδείγματα με τον μεταβ. ενεργητ. αόριστο, εκεί όπου εμείς σήμερα λέμε «σκότωσα όλα μου τα εμπορεύματα» και «μου έκοψε 2,93€ από το λογαριασμό».

Και επειδή αναρωτιόμαστε για τον παθητικό αόριστο: Η πιάτσα δεν καταλαβαίνει από αδιέξοδα, και λέει *εκπέστηκε*. Και τι γίνηκε με το απαρέμφατο του παθητ. αορίστου; *Εκπεστεί*. :)


----------



## hellex (Oct 12, 2010)

*εκπιπτόμενος ΦΠΑ*

Γειά σας,

Είχα το προβληματισμό για την έκφραση που χρησιμοποιείται στην εφορία ""εκπιπτόμενος ΦΠΑ" Και είδα το άρθρο σας. Το πιο ορθό στην επικοινωνία μου με την εφορία κατά τη γνώμη ειναι να γράφω εκπεσμένος ΦΠΑ ώστε να γλυτώνω και από την επινόηση του αορίστου. Είναι αποδεκτό γραμματικά; Και αν πρέπει να επινοήσω το εκπίπτομαι γιατί να μην το επινοήσω ως εκπίπτωμαι;




nickel said:


> Με το που έγραψα τον τίτλο, ο ορθογραφικός διορθωτής μου υπογράμμισε το «εκπίπτονται», που σημαίνει ότι η Neurolingo δεν αναγνωρίζει μεσοπαθητική φωνή για το ρήμα _εκπίπτω_, όπως άλλωστε δεν δέχεται και για το _πέφτω_.
> 
> Διαβάζω στο _Εγκόλπιο της ορθής γραφής _(Δ. Ν. Μαρωνίτη, _Ταχυδρόμος_, 1998):
> 
> ...


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2010)

Γεια σας και καλωσήρθατε.

Πρώτα, το εύκολο: Δεν μπορεί να είναι *_εκπίπτωμαι_ γιατί δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα ρήμα που να τελειώνει σε —_ωμαι_. Έχουμε μόνο ρήματα που τελειώνουν σε —_ώμαι_ με τόνο (παλιά με περισπωμένη), ρήματα από συναίρεση: _τιμώμαι_, _αποσπώμαι, προσαρτώμαι_ και άλλα πολλά που έχουν γίνει σε —_ιέμαι_, π.χ. _πλανώμαι, πλανιέμαι_.

Τώρα η μετοχή _εκπεσμένος_ είναι λίγο... μπάσταρδη. Δηλαδή: το _εκπίπτω_ το εκσυγχρονίζουμε κάνοντάς το μεταβατικό, αλλά δεν το εκλαϊκεύουμε. Το λαϊκό είναι _ξεπέφτω_, και αυτό μας δίνει μια ωραία μετοχή _ξεπεσμένος_, που την έχουμε για _λόρδους_ και όχι για _φόρους_. Όμως το _εκπίπτω_ πρέπει να κρατηθεί σε λόγιους τύπους για να μη φαίνεται αλλοπρόσαλλο: η μετοχή του (του αμετάβατου) θα ήταν _εκπεπτωκώς_ και θα μας παίρναν με τις πέτρες. Ακόμα και ο (αμετάβατος) αόριστος _εκπεσών_ κάνει παρέα με τον _παράδεισο_ και τους _αγγέλους_, αλλά κατάφερα να βρω ελάχιστες χρήσεις με οικονομικά: _εκπεσόντων ποσών_, _εκπεσόντος φόρου_ — λόγια αλλά σωστά. Φαίνεται ότι για το μεσοπαθητικό θα μείνουμε στον λόγιο ενεστώτα _*εκπιπτόμενος* φόρος_ και στα σύγχρονα λόγια _εκπεσθείς / εκπεσθέντες_. Κάποιοι που χρησιμοποιούν το αστείο _εκπεσμένος_, π.χ. _εκπεσμένος άγγελος_, ξεχνούν το _έκπτωτος_. Αλλά πάλι η γλώσσα έχει εκπλήξεις και το σημερινό εξάμβλωμα μπορεί να είναι αυριανό στολίδι. Άλλωστε, πόση απόσταση έχει το _εκπεσμένος_ από το _εκπέστηκε_;

Αν, λοιπόν, θέλετε χρόνο παρελθοντικό, προς το παρόν διαλέγετε ανάμεσα σε παλιό _εκπεσών ΦΠΑ_ και σύγχρονο _εκπεσθείς ΦΠΑ_.


----------



## hellex (Oct 12, 2010)

*εκπιπτόμενος ΦΠΑ*

Χίλια ευχαριστώ ;) . 
Το εκπεσθείς μου φαίνεται πιο δόκιμο από το εκπιπτόμενος αν και το εκλαικευμένο εκπεσμένος το συνάντησα στη βιβλιογραφία (Ελευθερουδάκη Τόμος 5 από 12, σελ.156)


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2010)

hellex said:


> το εκλαϊκευμένο εκπεσμένος το συνάντησα στη βιβλιογραφία (Ελευθερουδάκη Τόμος 5 από 12, σελ.156)


Μα αυτό είναι πολύτιμο εύρημα! Επειδή δεν έχω την εγκυκλοπαίδεια, αν μπορούσατε να μας πείτε το λήμμα και να μας αντιγράψετε εδώ την πρόταση όπου απαντά το _εκπεσμένος_, θα σας ήμουν υπόχρεος.


----------



## sarant (Oct 12, 2010)

Θα ήταν καλή λύση το εκπεσμένος, γιατί αυτό το εκπεσθείς δεν (μου φαίνεται να) στέκει πουθενά.


----------



## hellex (Oct 12, 2010)

*εκπιπτόμενος ΦΠΑ*

Με μεγάλη χαρά θα το κάνω.

Αναφέρει τα ακόλουθα:

*εκπίπτω* (ρ. αμετ., αόρ. εξέπεσον, ΝΕΓ εξέπεσα, μετ. πρκμ. εκπεπτωκός και ΝΕΓ εκπεσμένος) Κυρίως μετ' αυτοπαθούς και παθητικής σημασίας, πίπτω έξω, κν. πέφτω έξω: εκπίπτω δίφρου, έξω από τον δίφρον(.) ναυαγός εξέπεσεν εις αλίμενον γήν. || Εν τη ΑΕΓ εις πλείστας μεταφοράς, εκβάλλομαι, εκτινάσσομαι, εξορμώ, εκτρέπομαι, φεύγω διωκόμενος, εξορίζομαι, εξαρθρούμαι (επί των μελών του σώματος), διαθρυλούμαι(.) και, ως και νυν, καταντώ εις αποτυχίαν, γίνομαι έκπτωτος, χάνω την αξίαν μου, κν. ξεπέφτω: εξέπεσε του αξιώματος, του βαθμού, του δικαιώματος της διαδοχής(.) εξέπεσεν εις την εσχάτην ένδειαν, εις τα όμματα του κόσμου.|| (Νυν ειδικώς επί πλοίου) Παρασύρομαι υπό του ανέμου ή του ρεύματος λοξώς ή καθέτως προς την τρόπιν ή την ακολουθούμενην πλεύσιν. ||(Εν τη ΝΕΓ καταχρηστικώς, ως ρ.μετ., σχηματίζον παθ. αορ. εξεπέσθην) Αφαιρώ, ελαττώνω, καταβιβάζω, υποβιβάζω, κν. ξεπέφτω, κατεβάζω: τον επλήρωσα, αφού εξέπεσα όσα ποτήρια έσπασε(.) τα εκπεσθέντα εκ του ολικού χρέους(.) εκπίπτεται (αντί του ορθού εκπίπτει) η απομείωσις(.) εκπίπτονται 10%. Βλ. και έκπτωσις.

Συγχωρέστε όμως την απώλεια των πνευμάτων και της άνω τελείας από τον κείμενο. Θα χρειαστώ ειδικό πληκτρολόγιο με τόνους και πνεύματα που δε γνωρίζω προς το παρόν πως γίνεται και θα πρέπει να το ερευνήσω. Την άνω τελεία προς το παρόν αντικαθιστώ με (.) 




nickel said:


> Μα αυτό είναι πολύτιμο εύρημα! Επειδή δεν έχω την εγκυκλοπαίδεια, αν μπορούσατε να μας πείτε το λήμμα και να μας αντιγράψετε εδώ την πρόταση όπου απαντά το _εκπεσμένος_, θα σας ήμουν υπόχρεος.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2010)

Πόπο, πρέπει να συμβουλεύομαι πιο συχνά τα λεξικά. :) Ο Δρανδάκης (ναι, ναι) γράφει «παθ. μετχ. δημοτ. _εκπεσμένος_». (Έχει και την ωραία παλιά μεταβατική χρήση «Πόσο θα μου το εκπέσεις;») Δεν έχει το _εξεπέσθην_ και τα _εκπεσθέντα_, που έχει ο Ελευθερουδάκης και που με θα με σώσουν από τα νύχια του Σαραντάκου. Οπότε τίθεται το ερώτημα: πώς αντιδρούμε σήμερα στα «εκπεσμένος ΦΠΑ», «εκπεσμένος φόρος», «εκπεσμένο ποσό», συντάγματα για τα οποία θα μπορείτε να πείτε ότι τα πρωτοείδατε εδώ. (Εγώ όχι θετικά, αλλά αυτό θα το έχετε ήδη αντιληφθεί.)


----------



## sarant (Oct 13, 2010)

Ανεβαίνει κι άλλο στην εκτίμησή μου ο Δρανδάκης


----------



## hellex (Oct 13, 2010)

Συμμερίζομαι τις αντιρρήσεις σας αναφορικά το εκπεσμένος. 
Για το λόγο αυτό θεωρώ δόκιμο το εκπεσθείς. Όμως αν θεωρήσουμε ότι υφίσταται ως ρήμα μεταβατικό με παθ. αορ. εξεπέσθην μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και το ξεπεσθείς;

Αν και για το εκπιπτόμενος θέλω να εκφράσω τον ακὀλουθο προβληματισμό:
Τό πίπτω ανήκει στην ίδια συζυγία όπως το πετώ (πέτομαι). Και έχει υποστεί συγκοπή του ε> δηλαδή ήταν πι-πετ-ώ.
Η μετοχή των ρημάτων β'συζυγίας -σύμφωνα με wikipedia http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Μετοχή_(γραμματική) κάνει -ώμενος και όχι -όμενος. Εξ ού και η αντίρρησή μου για το όμικρον. Το βλέπω πιό κοντά στο "εκπιπτώμενος" και όχι στο "εκπιπτόμενος".


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2010)

Αρχίζω από το δεύτερο ζήτημα: τα ρήματα της δεύτερης συζυγίας είναι τα παλιά συνηρημένα. 
Λέει η Βικιπαίδεια:

αν [η μετοχή] είναι προπαροξύτονη, -_όμενος_, π.χ. _ερχόμενος_. Ειδικά οι μετοχές που προέρχονται από ρήματα δεύτερης συζυγίας καταλήγουν σε -_ώμενος_, π.χ. _περισπώμενος_.
αν είναι παροξύτονη, -_ωμένος_, π.χ. _αγχωμένος_.

Η μετοχή _αγχωμένος_ έχει το -_ω_- από το _αγχώνω_. Ο _περισπώμενος_ το έχει από το συνηρημένο _περισπώμαι_. Ο _εκπιπτόμενος_ από το _εκπίπτομαι_ είναι σαν τον _ερχόμενο_ από το _έρχομαι_. Για να δούμε πώς θα γράψουμε το [ómenos] πρέπει πρώτα να σκεφτούμε πώς γράφουμε το [óme] του ενεστώτα της οριστικής.

Σε σχέση τώρα με το _ξεπεσθείς_, πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι μου προκαλεί περισσότερα ρίγη (και δεν είναι συγκίνησης) από το _εκπεσμένος_. Το τελευταίο αυτό είναι λαϊκό στο δεύτερο μέρος του, το πρώτο είναι λαϊκό στο πρώτο (στο «ξε»). Για το _εκπεσμένος_ έκανα την πρόβλεψη ότι δεν αποκλείεται να το δούμε μια μέρα να χρησιμοποιείται, αφού ήδη είδαμε το _εκπέστηκε_. Μαύρα μεσάνυχτα: ο τύπος υπήρχε από τα χρόνια του παππού μου (άλλο αν δεν έχει περάσει ακόμα στις συγκεκριμένες συμφράσεις). Ωστόσο, για το άλλο μπάσταρδο μπορώ να κάνω την πρόβλεψη ότι δεν έχει καμία ελπίδα — και νομίζω ότι δεν θα φάω τα μούτρα μου πάλι.


----------



## hellex (Oct 13, 2010)

Το πετώ δηλαδή δεν είναι ρήμα δεύτερης συζυγίας ούτε συνηρημένο:

Καλά το κρατάμε το εκπιπτόμενος προς το παρόν!

Τώρα σχετικά με τη μετοχή του ε-ξεπ-έσθην δε σχηματίζεται ως ξεπ-εσθείς όπως όλες οι παθ. μετοχές των ρημάτων πχ παθ. αορ ε-κρ-ίθην, μετ. παθ. αορ. κρ-ιθείς


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2010)

Το _εξεπέσθην_ δεν είναι του _ξεπέφτω_, αλλά του _εκπίπτομαι_. Τη δίνει τη μετοχή ο Ελ.: _εκπεσθέντα_ (_εκπεσθείς_ στον ενικό). Μόνο που στον αόριστο παίρνει αύξηση, εσωτερική, _επέσθην_, και το -_κ_- του _εκ_- γίνεται -_ξ_-. Όπως _εκτελώ_, _εξετελέσθη_, _εκτελεσθέντες_.

Από το _ξεπέφτω_ δεν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε παρόμοιους τύπους. Δεν έχει τέτοιους τύπους η δημοτική. Με ρήματα που δεν ανήκουν στη λόγια παράδοση αλλά είναι ξεκάθαρα ρήματα της δημοτικής, μόνο για να γελάσουμε θα φτιάξουμε τέτοιους τερατώδεις σχηματισμούς. Μου φαίνεται ότι ο Σαραντάκος είχε κάπου θυμηθεί ένα παιχνίδι που υπήρχε παλιά (και, γιατί όχι, μπορεί να υπάρχει ακόμα): ένα βιβλίο με κάθε σελίδα του κομμένη οριζοντίως σε τρία ίσα κομμάτια. Κάθε σελίδα παρίστανε κάποιο διαφορετικό άτομο με χαρακτηριστική εμφάνιση, ξερωγώ πειρατή, μπαλαρίνα κ.ο.κ. Ξεφύλλιζες το βιβλίο και κατέληγες σε κάποια γελοία σύνθεση, με το πάνω μέρος ενός κλόουν, το μεσαίο ενός γρεναδιέρου και τα πόδια ενός ποδοσφαιριστή. Ή το έκανες με ζώα και έφτιαχνες ζώα φανταστικά, που ούτε στη μυθολογία μας δεν τα είχαν επινοήσει.

Όπως λοιπόν δεν βάζουμε κάποιο ουσιαστικό της δημοτικής στη δοτική πτώση (π.χ. _άμα τω ραψίμω του κουμπιού_), έτσι δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα από τα ρήματα από _ξε_– (όλα ρήματα της δημοτικής) σε τύπους της λόγιας παράδοσης (της αρχαίας ή της καθαρεύουσας). Μπορεί να λέει το «Πιστεύω» «σταυρωθέντα επί Ποντίου Πιλάτου», αλλά δεν μπορείς να πεις για μαθητή «ξεστραβωθέντα επί Ποντίου δασκάλου» — παρά μόνο για να γελάσουμε.


----------



## hellex (Oct 13, 2010)

Ήταν πολύ δημιουργική η επικοινωνία μας και σας ευχαριστώ. 

Το εκπεσσόμενος μου είναι πιό εύηχο :) από το εκπεσμένος. Η θα ξεπέσουμε ανεπανόρθωτα; (Δε μου αρέσει το εκπιπτόμενος).


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2010)

Συ είπας. Με *_εκπεσσόμενο_ ή και *_εκπεσόμενο_, το ξέπεσμα και ο ξεπεσμός άμα τε και η έκπτωση και ο εκπεσμός θα είναι όλα ανεπανόρθωτα! :)


----------



## hellex (Oct 16, 2010)

Η Αρχαία Ελληνική Γλώσσα έχει απαράμιλλο λεκτικό πλούτο. Τόσο η αρχαία ελληνική όσο και η νεοελληνική έχουν λογική. Ιδιαίτερα δε η αρχαία ελληνική και νοητική.

Την έκφραση «εκπιπτόμενος ΦΠΑ» στα επίσημα νεοελληνικά έγγραφα είτε γραφεί λόγια, είτε λαϊκά είτε ανορθόγραφα θεωρώ λεκτικό ξεπεσμό  .Ελπίζω δε, μέσα από την τόσο εποικοδομητική συζήτηση που γίνεται εδώ να μπορεί να προταθεί ο αντικαταστάτης του λόγιου «εκπτιπτόμενος ΦΠΑ» ;).

Έτσι λοιπόν διερωτώμαι;
Τι θέλουμε να εκφράσουμε όταν χρησιμοποιούμε την έκφραση «εκπτιπτόμενος ΦΠΑ;»

Θαρρώ ότι εννοούμε τα ακόλουθα:

_Όταν κάνουμε μια αγορά 123 Ευρώ, τα 23 Ευρώ διεκδικούμε να μας επιστρέψει η εφορία. Αντίστοιχα δε, όταν κάνουμε μια πώληση 123 Ευρώ, διεκδικεί η εφορία να της επιστρέψουμε 23 Ευρώ. Και επομένως θα πρέπει να αναγράφεται στα επίσημα κείμενά μας μια έκφραση της μορφής « ; ΦΠΑ»._

Μπορεί κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιηθεί η έκφραση «διεκδικούμενος ΦΠΑ» ή συνώνυμο αυτής. 

Θα ήθελα δε την άποψή σας ή και τη γνώμη σας που είναι και χρήσιμη και εποικοδομητική.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2010)

hellex said:


> Η Αρχαία Ελληνική Γλώσσα έχει απαράμιλλο λεκτικό πλούτο. Τόσο η αρχαία ελληνική όσο και η νεοελληνική έχουν λογική. Ιδιαίτερα δε η αρχαία ελληνική και νοητική.


Γρήγορη παρένθεση, επειδή έχω τις παραξενιές μου: «απαράμιλλο λεκτικό πλούτο για την εποχή της / στην εποχή της» — για να ακριβολογούμε. Δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τις σύγχρονες γλώσσες, που μόνο το γλωσσάρι ορολογίας μιας σύγχρονης επιστήμης να πιάσεις, ζαλίζεσαι.

Επίσης, επειδή είμαι καλός άνθρωπος, δεν θα σας ρωτήσω τι είναι η _νοητική_ (ή _νοηματική_) λογική που φαίνεται να διαθέτει μόνο η αρχαία ελληνική.

Πάμε στο _εκπίπτω_. Στο Μείζον: *(μτβ.) αφαιρώ από την αξία ή από τα οφειλόμενα*. Ο *εκπιπτόμενος ΦΠΑ* θα μπορούσε να είναι «αφαιρούμενος». Αλλά δεν θα πείραζα τον _εκπιπτόμενο_, επειδή δεν τον θεωρώ ξεπεσμό. Οι γλώσσες έχουν, μέσα από εμάς, μια λογική που ξεπερνά εμάς (και δεν είναι _νοητική_ ή _νοηματική_). Γι' αυτό, άλλωστε, ακόμα κι αν τον «βελτιώσουμε» εμείς εδώ, η αγορά θα μείνει παγερά αδιάφορη.


----------



## sarant (Oct 16, 2010)

hellex said:


> Η Αρχαία Ελληνική Γλώσσα έχει απαράμιλλο λεκτικό πλούτο.



Για τον ΦΠΑ εμένα με καλύπτουν απόλυτα οι προαναφερθέντες, οπότε δεν θέλω να αλλάξω το εκπιπτόμενος, διότι η γλώσσα εξελίσσεται. Αλλά θέλω να παρατηρήσω ότι κατά τη δική μου γνώμη τα περί απαράμιλλου λεκτικού πλούτου δεν στηρίζονται πουθενά, αν εννοούνται ποσοτικά, και είναι υποκειμενικά αν εννοούνται ποιοτικά.


----------

